# Rsst Customisation



## Hein510 (13/4/14)

So me and @Bartho got a tirefly and stripped the LED out and connected it to the positive pin with the negative pin just touching the base and the LED fitted in the fill hole, no voltage drops or anything on the coil and this just looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (13/4/14)

Wow, that is just awesome! Well done, gentlemen.


----------



## ET (13/4/14)

great stuff


----------

